# NASA Plumbrook...Anybody hunt it this year?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

How'd you do? Have not heard good reports due to numerous no-shows, guesssing that is because of the the Federal background checks now required for this hunt. 

Are they doing these checks for Ravenna now too?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

my buddy got drawed and we were going to hunt there in dedember and it took forever to get our background checks back. i got mine 2 days after the hunt and he had to resubmit his with a fingerprint error. they said no problem that they had alot of problems and we were guaranteed a hunt next year since it was a problem getting them. if they didnt get many deer killed this year it should be good next year unless the odnr is going to thin them out since not many people got to hunt.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, we had our long anticipated NASA hunt Saturday jan. 5th and my wife was able to harvest her first deer ever!! She got it doing spot & stalk! The terrain there was incredibly thick and flat. I couldn't be any more proud! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

